# Show us your IStick Pic



## Paulie

I thought i would get this started after i just made myself a nice coffee after a braai and still caint believe how small this thing is

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really impressed with this little iStick... and vaping Tropical Ice with a lung hit at 6 watts is amazing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm really impressed with this little iStick... and vaping Tropical Ice with a lung hit at 6 watts is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 14392



It makes the Reos look so big lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow - cannot believe how small it is
That tank on top looks huge @Rob Fisher - I assume that is the Aero Mini?
Hmmm.... now we need to find a small tank that carries a decent amount of juice but has the same vape as the Nautilus Mini with BVC coil....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow - cannot believe how small it is
> That tank on top looks huge @Rob Fisher - I assume that is the Aero Mini?
> Hmmm.... now we need to find a small tank that carries a decent amount of juice but has the same vape as the Nautilus Mini with BVC coil....



No it's the EMOW Hi Ho... even the Nautilus mini looked too big on it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Who wants to send me an iStick for a nice phodie?


----------



## free3dom

My iStick volunteered to pose for some pictures 

Wearing different tanks...


(From left to righ: Mini Protank 3, MOW Tank, Kayfun 3.1 Clone)

Posing with a friend...


(Vision Spinner II)

And finally, at the filling station...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

The red/pink is actually quite nice and striking


----------



## DoubleD

why are we still calling it red

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

this stick looks perfect for my dripper use.
whats the specs on it?
how many watts?
battery size?
and can it go sub ohm


----------



## DoubleD

Marzuq said:


> this stick looks perfect for my dripper use.
> whats the specs on it?
> how many watts?
> battery size?
> and can it go sub ohm




Check it out  - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/

Edit : there's no sub ohm'ing with this little guy. sub awesome yes, sub ohm no  I think I need sleep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Marzuq said:


> this stick looks perfect for my dripper use.
> whats the specs on it?
> how many watts?
> battery size?
> and can it go sub ohm



Unfortunately no sub ohm... I put a 1.0 Ohm coil on it (in the Kayfun) and it rocks at 20W 

It has decent power (20W max), but the size is the real amazing part (it really is tiny). You have to see it dissapear in your hand to fully appreciate it's size 

Battery life seems really good, even though it's only a 2200 mAh battery - I've been using it exclusively (and playing with it a lot ) for about 1.5+ days and I've still got half my battery left. And it's pass thru (so that's a plus too).

I am very happy with it - and if you consider it only costs R600 then it really is almost perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Laurel and Hardy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> My iStick volunteered to pose for some pictures
> 
> Wearing different tanks...
> View attachment 14406
> 
> (From left to righ: Mini Protank 3, MOW Tank, Kayfun 3.1 Clone)
> 
> Posing with a friend...
> View attachment 14405
> 
> (Vision Spinner II)
> 
> And finally, at the filling station...
> View attachment 14404



Nice photos @free3dom 
I like the captions!
"At the filling station" is classic - lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

free3dom said:


> Unfortunately no sub ohm... I put a 1.0 Ohm coil on it (in the Kayfun) and it rocks at 20W
> 
> It has decent power (20W max), but the size is the real amazing part (it really is tiny). You have to see it dissapear in your hand to fully appreciate it's size
> 
> Battery life seems really good, even though it's only a 2200 mAh battery - I've been using it exclusively (and playing with it a lot ) for about 1.5+ days and I've still got half my battery left. And it's pass thru (so that's a plus too).
> 
> I am very happy with it - and if you consider it only costs R600 then it really is almost perfect!



I'm looking to replace my svd which also cannot go under 1 ohm. Buyout importantly I got myself a magma to use for dripping so ideally I would like to go sub ohm. However this unit is perfect for my nautilus and kangertech tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Here's a few

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

People the next person that refers to the Pink iStick as any colour other than PINK is going to be brought before the full judicial bench! It's pink! Pink it is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> People the next person that refers to the Pink iStick as any colour other than PINK is going to be brought before the full judicial bench! It's pink! Pink it is!
> 
> View attachment 14411


Yes! I think that's fair Rob 

Guys, don't be afraid to admit you like the pink. Stop lying to yourselves. 

Hi, I'm John and I think the pink iStick looks epic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

caint we just call it Rink? im still convinced this color changes in the light lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> caint we just call it Rink? im still convinced this color changes in the light lol



No we cannot... it's PINK! Not fushia, not redish... pink... it's pink!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

In the army there was an exact description for this type "pink" color, but being decent as always (or prude a Andre will put it), I will not spell it out - it was called B.P.P

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokelessFire

johan said:


> In the army there was an exact description for this type "pink" color, but being decent as always (or prude a Andre will put it), I will not spell it out - it was called B.P.P



Lol @johan - made me think back to my varsity years where a lady friend and I were at NewsCafe the one evening when the bartender made us his special shooter mix.

It had a bright pink colour...and the name of the shooter? 

(as he leaned forward and, in a hushed tone, said - BPP...)

Being in a naughty mood that evening, it took me all of 5 seconds to figure it out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I see there is an adapter coming out for the iStick to make it even more pocket friendly!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> I see there is an adapter coming out for the iStick to make it even more pocket friendly!
> 
> View attachment 14424


Jip. I think @JakesSA said they're getting it towards the end of the month

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moshe

My two with claim your throne for scale.

Finally found a solution for the long 510 on the Magma, a rubber washer does the trick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

I met up with @paulph201 today and he happened to bring the pink iStick along with him.

What an awesome little device! Topped off with a mAn its great 

Oh and the so called red is definitely pink! I don't understand why they called it red. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

"A pink by any other name would vape as good" - William VapeSpear

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Marzuq said:


> I'm looking to replace my svd which also cannot go under 1 ohm. Buyout importantly I got myself a magma to use for dripping so ideally I would like to go sub ohm. However this unit is perfect for my nautilus and kangertech tanks



It is definitely not the "one device to vape them all", but it is a unique little bugger to keep around


----------



## DoubleD

Moshe said:


> View attachment 14427
> View attachment 14428
> My two with claim your throne for scale.
> 
> Finally found a solution for the long 510 on the Magma, a rubber washer does the trick.



The magma looks fantastic on the istick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moshe

DoubleD said:


> The magma looks fantastic on the istick



It really does hey, without the ego adapter they look like they where made for each other.

It Vapes like a bomb too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shloopie

my I stick with a little colour co-ordination going on.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

shloopie said:


> my I stick with a little colour co-ordination going on.
> 
> View attachment 14558



It will look even kewler when the blue drip tip arrives tomorrow!


----------



## DoubleD

Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Just picked mine up this morning... The internet doesn't do justice to how tiny this thing is!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

damn , now I want one as well ..... but went a bit mod crazy this last month .... hmmmm this should go well with the K1 ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

annnnnnd! I got 11.5hrs of vape time off of the charge it had in the box using an mAN i picked up this morning too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

How do you check your vape time on the istick?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

well, i bought it at 09:45 and it ran out of battery at around 22:15 i don't think the istick itself has a way of metering it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Oh ok. Just though I was missing a cool feature


----------

